# Form 80??



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

I recently lodged my visa application for 189 subclass. I read the following on the DIBP website regarding Form 80:



> In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:
> 
> Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file).
> If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.
> ...


So a simple question, should I wait for the CO or should I load it upfront? Has there been cases where a Form 80 is not at all required?


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

form 80 is always required and yes you can upload it before the CO gets allocated


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

joshi90 said:


> form 80 is always required and yes you can upload it before the CO gets allocated


Thanks joshi90.

How about Character Statutory Declaration? Is that also required?


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

I think a lot of people on the forum is giving wrong information. Form 80 is not a mandatory document. I have seen many people getting their visa without having to fill in Form 80.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

agrimreaper said:


> I think a lot of people on the forum is giving wrong information. Form 80 is not a mandatory document. I have seen many people getting their visa without having to fill in Form 80.


Now this is confusing. I think I should wait till CO is assigned?


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Now this is confusing. I think I should wait till CO is assigned?


So basically a lot of people here in the forum are just filling in form 80 just in case CO asks so that this saves some time if CO do ask for it. 

So it is an optional form - if you just want to fill in form 80 in case CO asks, then go ahead to fill in. Otherwise just wait for CO to say whether it is needed or not. Many people have gotten direct grants without having to fill in Form 80. Personally, I wouldn't fill in Form 80 until CO asks, but that's me. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

agrimreaper said:


> So basically a lot of people here in the forum are just filling in form 80 just in case CO asks so that this saves some time if CO do ask for it.
> 
> So it is an optional form - if you just want to fill in form 80 in case CO asks, then go ahead to fill in. Otherwise just wait for CO to say whether it is needed or not. Many people have gotten direct grants without having to fill in Form 80. Personally, I wouldn't fill in Form 80 until CO asks, but that's me.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Ok I will wait for the CO. Thanks.


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

agrimreaper said:


> I think a lot of people on the forum is giving wrong information. Form 80 is not a mandatory document. I have seen many people getting their visa without having to fill in Form 80.


I dont know how much of wrong information it is ...
Let me tell you my scenario...

Applied for SS NSW 489 in July 2014 and filled form 80 
December 2014 - jan 2015 applied for 189 ... i didnt upload form 80but Co asked for form 80

so i think they need it


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

joshi90 said:


> form 80 is always required and yes you can upload it before the CO gets allocated


Based on this statement you made, it is wrong information.

Form 80 is NOT always required. It is an optional form. I for one got my visa WITHOUT Form 80.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

agrimreaper said:


> Based on this statement you made, it is wrong information.
> 
> Form 80 is NOT always required. It is an optional form. I for one got my visa WITHOUT Form 80.


me too, CO didn't ask me for form 80


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Huy.

There a lot of new people joining and canvasing the forums for information. Don't like it when they are misled with false information. I for one was somewhat misled by the information here that Form 80 is a required form till I researched further on the Immigration website.

Hope this clears the air that Form 80 is an optional form.


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

agrimreaper said:


> Based on this statement you made, it is wrong information.
> 
> Form 80 is NOT always required. It is an optional form. I for one got my visa WITHOUT Form 80.


Coz you are an offshore applicant.... I am onshore when i applied..what ever.... i can only relate it to my scenario


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

joshi90 said:


> Coz you are an offshore applicant.... I am onshore when i applied..what ever.... i can only relate it to my scenario


Then in this case, you are half correct. Form 80 is a required form if you are applying onshore. I believe a lot of the applicants are offshore. So in this case Form 80 is an optional form.

Thanks Joshi for clearing the air. Didn't know you are an onshore applicant.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Does anyone know if any information is missed in Form 80, do we need to send correction Form 1023 or upload the corrected form 80.

Here is my scenario - I got CO allocated today and CO asked for additional particular (Form 1221), PCC and Medical. Form 1221 will anyway have the information I have missed while uploading Form 80 earlier - So just wondering if I should send a correction to Form 80?

Thanks,

Manoj


----------



## Drew84 (Apr 21, 2015)

me either, CO just asked me for PCC, not the form 80.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Guys!! My humble request, let's give the benefit of doubt to every forum member. Everyone is trying to express their thoughts as honestly and with whatever experience and knowledge they have. The best thing one can do is check 2 or 3 threads in the forum and some historical information, before deciding on what is best for them.

Having said this, I have to agree that form 80 is not mandatory. So many folks in this forum have reported that they have got grants without form 80. I myself didn't front load all documents but waited till the CO reached out for additional documents. At the same time, it would be great if we do not point fingers at each other. All of us are learning here and let's keep things as simple as we can.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*Form 80*

Based on what they ask if they ask form 80?



jelli-kallu said:


> Guys!! My humble request, let's give the benefit of doubt to every forum member. Everyone is trying to express their thoughts as honestly and with whatever experience and knowledge they have. The best thing one can do is check 2 or 3 threads in the forum and some historical information, before deciding on what is best for them.
> 
> Having said this, I have to agree that form 80 is not mandatory. So many folks in this forum have reported that they have got grants without form 80. I myself didn't front load all documents but waited till the CO reached out for additional documents. At the same time, it would be great if we do not point fingers at each other. All of us are learning here and let's keep things as simple as we can.


----------

